

Show HN: An app I built with hopes of improving access to African Stock Markets - zogieosagie
https://itunes.apple.com/app/nse-ticker/id929687799?ls=1&mt=8

======
zogieosagie
Hi all, I am happy to answer questions about the app or my experiences in
developing the app. Also, any feedback on possible improvements will be most
appreciated.

